# Mod died, looking for advice on a replacement.



## Gonzilla (1/7/17)

Morning gents,

Last night my Boxer v2 completely died between pulls, was hoping I had set it into stealth mode accidentally but battery swaps, fire button CPR and begging didn't seem to work. It just seems to have given up on life, some strange black marks on the silicon near where one of the battery points connects to the board is all I can see that might indicate the issue.

The missus was wanting to buy me a new mod as a present anyway and is all too eager for me to move on with a new mod while I'm still in mourning.

I'm still pretty new to the hardware sphere so was looking from some advice from some of you knowledgeable gentlemen.

I'm heavily leaning towards the Asmodus Minikin V2 (unsure about the touchscreen) also considering the Smoant Charon 218W and Sigelei Snowwolf 218W

A mate of mine got himself the iJoy Captain recently and while I like the mod my only worry is if the new battery tech doesn't take off or something better comes along. 

Would appreciate any feedback on my options or something along the lines of what I'm looking at. Thanks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (1/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Morning gents,
> 
> Last night my Boxer v2 completely died between pulls, was hoping I had set it into stealth mode accidentally but battery swaps, fire button CPR and begging didn't seem to work. It just seems to have given up on life, some strange black marks on the silicon near where one of the battery points connects to the board is all I can see that might indicate the issue.
> 
> ...


I would advise to take a trip to your nearest B&M taking HRH and her bank card along and test some of those you mention first hand. But, I assume you are limited in that regard based on your location.

Regarding your last point, sorry but something better always comes along, usually within 24 hours after commiting to a device so don't let that bother you. If you like it, buy it and some extra bats and you are set for at least 12 months. Can not comment on the Captain as I have no experience about it but I have not heard any bad reports on it.

My 2c worth.

Good luck and happy shopping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Morning gents,
> 
> Last night my Boxer v2 completely died between pulls, was hoping I had set it into stealth mode accidentally but battery swaps, fire button CPR and begging didn't seem to work. It just seems to have given up on life, some strange black marks on the silicon near where one of the battery points connects to the board is all I can see that might indicate the issue.
> 
> ...



Could you post a picture of your Boxer?

Please have a look at the VGOD Pro 150. I chose it over the Minikin and I absolutely love this thing.

Super sexy, super lightweight(Real textured carbon fibre I believe), It has a MECH MODE!!! and has a Curve mode(VGOD call it Pro mode)

The Minikin touch screen can get frustrating, from what I have seen.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/7/17)

I had the Minikin V2 and I currently have the Charon. While the Minikin is a solid mod and would be a good replacement the Charon beats it for value for money. The Charon to me hits much harder and is instant. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (2/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Morning gents,
> 
> Last night my Boxer v2 completely died between pulls, was hoping I had set it into stealth mode accidentally but battery swaps, fire button CPR and begging didn't seem to work. It just seems to have given up on life, some strange black marks on the silicon near where one of the battery points connects to the board is all I can see that might indicate the issue.
> 
> ...


My advice would be the Voo Poo drag.As the owner of over 15 mods of every type this mod hits all the notes imo
1.Build quality is excellent in all aspects.
2.The Gene Chip is very good with it's performance and DNA like programabilty.
3.157 watts so it has plenty of power.
4.Price,it can be had for as low as 39usd.
This is a very good mod that has performance rivaling my Triade DNA 200 and my SX mini q class at a fraction of the price.
Good luck with your choice.ps.check out Phil Bursados' YouTube review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (2/7/17)

Read the title too quickly as "Mom died, looking for advice on a replacement."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gonzilla (3/7/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Could you post a picture of your Boxer?
> 
> Please have a look at the VGOD Pro 150. I chose it over the Minikin and I absolutely love this thing.
> 
> ...



Prefer the more rounded design vs the flatter shape of the VGOD Pro 150, did watch some reviews on it so thanks for the suggestion.

Picture of my Boxer

There on the top left of the picture where the battery contact point the plastic looks burned but I'm not sure if this was related or just some messy soldering work during construction. The other area that looked suspect is the lump of black silicon in the bottom left area of the photo. There it looks like the black plastic that holds the chip melted into the silicon? Again not sure if this is shoddy solder construction or an artifact of the failure. Have a mate who knows a bit about fixing boards for other electronics so maybe he can Frankenstein it back to life or at least figure out what the failure was.

@kev mac I watched the review you recommended I check out, it looks like a great piece of equipment with insane customization that I am a bit too noob to ever get too deep into. I know it's a stupid reason to discount a piece of hardware but that company name just puts me off completely, the aesthetics arn't quite what I'm looking for either.

@Raindance Yeah not too many B&M's in Wilderness haha, been watching alot of reviews this weekend and still struggling to find the chosen one. Think I might just go with my first instincts and get a minikin. Almost went for the Therion 75 thats for sale on a local site but they only have the light tan battery cover and have seen it get stained from juice pretty easily in a review.

@OnePowerfulCorsa Watched a review for the Charon that had some issues with the finish and button rattle. How has yours been?


----------



## Arthur (3/7/17)

turn it into a mech. I also use boxer v2 and have had zero problems with it. Month 2 now.


----------



## Gonzilla (3/7/17)

Arthur said:


> turn it into a mech. I also use boxer v2 and have had zero problems with it. Month 2 now.



Don't know if I'm quite ready to trust a mech mod I rigged up myself 

Mine lasted around 4 months of all day, constant use. My brother in law bought one at the same time as mine and his is still working fine so hopefully for you I just got unlucky!


----------



## Morph699 (3/7/17)

As I read this I thought exactly what you posted that your friend has the Captain. I just got one myself and thankfully my charger accepts the batteries. even if they dont take off the much nicer and last longer (for me anyways) than the 18650's.

Get it, its really nice and snug not too heavy unlike some of the 3 battery devices out there.


----------



## Gonzilla (3/7/17)

Ended up going with the Minikin after all. Hopefully the touch screen isn't an issue as it ticks my other boxes


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/7/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Prefer the more rounded design vs the flatter shape of the VGOD Pro 150, did watch some reviews on it so thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Picture of my Boxer
> 
> ...



Hey I wanted to see your former beauty in its glory days. I really wanted one but settled for the VGOD Pro 150 and I am very happy.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/7/17)

My Charon still looks brand new after 2 weeks. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

